# Milwaukee CO2 regulators



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Have any of you had problems getting your Milwaukee regulators to emit a stable bubble stream? I got two not too long ago and can't get mine to stabilize. Right out of the box they'll hold a "charge" for about 15 minutes and then they need to be tightened again. Rinse and repeat ad nauseum. 

Any tips on getting them to stabilize out? 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

there are five pages on this at plantedtank.net here is the link to the first one.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21640

i Dont know if you have to join but if you do it will be worth it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Will! I just read all of that thread, how dissapointing! I guess I'm off to try the other way of tweaking the system. If that fails, I'll put on my clippard valves. If that fails? Mil's going to get a piece of my mind. I've lost a lot of really good plants to CO2 problems.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=9451


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Phil, I have 2 tanks with basic 2-stage regulators and Clippards which have never given me a problem. I have a third tank with a 'brand name - all in one' set-up which has been a major pita. In the future, I will go with the basic system I have to attach together rather than the supposedly great all-in-one. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Cavan, I was too PO'd to think about doing a search.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I certainly can't say " " about Milwaukee regulators, since I'm very happy with the overall performance and durability of them. It just takes a couple days of fine tuning when you first change a tank, but I don't see that as a big deal at all, since my C02 levels are still staying right where I want them.
At least there are no malfunctions like I've heard so much about with some of the other brands.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

My previous experiences with Milwaukee hardware has been as positive as yours Jan, I don't know why the newer stuff is having such troubles.  I'm going to give GMOP's technique a go and see how it works. I've got two tanks that need CO2 soon!


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

Phil- what pressure are you at on the low side? I had the same problem with mine. After I turned up the pressure, bubbles were stable.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

I just recently set mine up, and I followed the directions on the link from the plantedtank site. And that worked for me. 
I think the trick is to have about 15 psi on your low side. 2 weeks and it's a steady 1 bps.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*instructions*

On my new Milwaukee All-in-One I noted that the instructions say to use the regulator valve to set the bubble rate. I have been able to get a good rate this way, not really using the needle valve at all, it stays wide open.


----------

